# Most Collectible Langes?



## WatchEater666

What are the most collectible models around other than the lumen models?


----------



## CFR

Can you say more about what "collectible" means to you?


----------



## WatchEater666

CFR said:


> Can you say more about what "collectible" means to you?


Rare and headed up in price!


----------



## CFR

Ok thanks. For rarity, you can see how long different models were produced for, as well as which models were limited editions, on the "Historic Data" and "Annual Prices" tabs on this spreadsheet.


----------



## teckel12

WatchEater666 said:


> Rare and headed up in price!


None, move on.


----------



## WatchEater666

teckel12 said:


> None, move on.


The lumen models certainly are...


----------



## GrouchoM

All of them, to those that can't afford them.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

WatchEater666 said:


> The lumen models certainly are...


am curious. What's SRP and what's current market value?


----------



## WatchEater666

Pongster said:


> am curious. What's SRP and what's current market value?


Don't know about original price but the last lumen zeitwerk I saw trade was a lot more than the one before it. Pretty solid trend. But annoying because I want one lol


----------



## Pongster

WatchEater666 said:


> Don't know about original price but the last lumen zeitwerk I saw trade was a lot more than the one before it. Pretty solid trend. But annoying because I want one lol


ok. Am not in touch with current market values. What i just know is that they depreciate quick from retail. Actually, they are sold at a significant discount by ADs.

well, i guess except for the steel Odysseus.


----------



## Aquaracer1

WatchEater666 said:


> What are the most collectible models around other than the lumen models?


Having owned several 1815's, including the u/d, they take a substantial depreciation hit when bought new, and are difficult to sell in the secondary market


----------



## CFR

WatchEater666 said:


> Don't know about original price but the last lumen zeitwerk I saw trade was a lot more than the one before it. Pretty solid trend. But annoying because I want one lol


You can see all original prices for all models on the spreadsheet linked from my last post!


----------



## teckel12

WatchEater666 said:


> The lumen models certainly are...


Not if you're buying at inflated grey market prices.


----------



## jb.watching

WatchEater666 said:


> What are the most collectible models around other than the lumen models?


The ones you don't see and you don't read about. Seriously.


----------



## CFR

teckel12 said:


> Not if you're buying at inflated grey market prices.


Are we defining "grey market" watches in the same way? I define a "grey-market watch" as an unworn watch that an authorized dealer sold to an unauthorized dealer for the express purpose of being resold by that unauthorized dealer as a brand new, unworn watch. A grey-market watch is different from a preowned watch. I've seen preowned Lange lumen models come up for sale from time to time (especially the 117.035) but I don't recall seeing grey-market Lange lumen models for sale. If our definitions agree, then where are you seeing Lange lumen watches for sale at grey-market dealers? And how do you know that the price is inflated given the few data points we have, since so few lumens exist and have changed hands? I'm not arguing -- just curious.


----------



## teckel12

CFR said:


> Are we defining "grey market" watches in the same way? I define a "grey-market watch" as an unworn watch that an authorized dealer sold to an unauthorized dealer for the express purpose of being resold by that unauthorized dealer as a brand new, unworn watch. A grey-market watch is different from a preowned watch. I've seen preowned Lange lumen models come up for sale from time to time (especially the 117.035) but I don't recall seeing grey-market Lange lumen models for sale. If our definitions agree, then where are you seeing Lange lumen watches for sale at grey-market dealers? And how do you know that the price is inflated given the few data points we have, since so few lumens exist and have changed hands? I'm not arguing -- just curious.


I was speaking of Lange in general, not strictly the lumen.


----------



## Cincy2

I own four Lange's, a rose gold / black Dataograph, a Lange 31, a Terraluna and a Zeitwerk Date. I won't live long enough for these to appreciate significantly in value but I'm enjoying the heck out of wearing them. If you are intent on appreciation for your collection, FP Journe or Rolex. Not Lange.

Cincy


----------



## kreative

Pongster said:


> ok. Am not in touch with current market values. What i just know is that they depreciate quick from retail. Actually, they are sold at a significant discount by ADs.
> 
> well, i guess except for the steel Odysseus.


what do you consider a significant discount by AD?


----------



## Pongster

kreative said:


> what do you consider a significant discount by AD?


Around 30% should be good.


----------



## kreative

Pongster said:


> Around 30% should be good.


Do you know of an AD that is still offering that?


----------



## Pongster

kreative said:


> Do you know of an AD that is still offering that?


my local AD did. Last time i asked. That was pre-covid.


----------



## mario1971

Pongster said:


> Around 30% should be good.


That's right, such discounts could be achieved by the end of last year.


----------



## kreative

I think those days are gone.


----------



## mario1971

I also.


----------



## CFR

kreative said:


> Do you know of an AD that is still offering that?


In the US, I hadn't heard of any ADs giving 30% discounts (or even 20%) in quite a few years, except maybe on an unpopular model that was sitting around forever. Over the past 10+ years, Lange closed many dealers offering deep discounts. I recall lots of people going to a former AD in Puerto Rico for 30% discounts on whatever model you wanted. That was a sort of open secret several years ago, and I think people were going there because they couldn't match that in CONUS.


----------



## kreative

Lange one moonphase my favorite


----------



## kohuti76

CFR said:


> In the US, I hadn't heard of any ADs giving 30% discounts (or even 20%) in quite a few years, except maybe on an unpopular model that was sitting around forever. Over the past 10+ years, Lange closed many dealers offering deep discounts. I recall lots of people going to a former AD in Puerto Rico for 30% discounts on whatever model you wanted. That was a sort of open secret several years ago, and I think people were going there because they couldn't match that in CONUS.


True, Sint Maarten too...


----------



## kreative

kohuti76 said:


> True, Sint Maarten too...


Still today?


----------



## kohuti76

kreative said:


> Still today?


 Shortly before the pandemic it was the case.

However, ALS is now on FPJ trajectory, or so it seems...


----------



## Dunnej

Any Lange in steel. And any Lange 1 from the original production run with the Breguet overcoil.


----------



## WatchBri

I had the pleasure of trying on a pre-owned blue dial Tourbillon "Pour le Mérite" a couple days ago. The owner of the store thought I would appreciate handling it, so he went and got it out of the safe. They said it was supposed to head back out the door this week for close to $400K, so I would say this one is "more collectible". Based on it's appearance, the previous owner(s) certainly wore it.

It looked like this one:


----------



## GrouchoM

WatchBri said:


> I had the pleasure of trying on a pre-owned blue dial Tourbillon "Pour le Mérite" a couple days ago. The owner of the store thought I would appreciate handling it, so he went and got it out of the safe. They said it was supposed to head back out the door this week for close to $400K, so I would say this one is "more collectible". Based on it's appearance, the previous owner(s) certainly wore it.
> 
> It looked like this one:


No backside photo?!?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBri

GrouchoM said:


> No backside photo?!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Sorry, I didn't take a picture of the one I tried on in the store. That's a reference photo from langepedia. I was a little surprised at how "broken in" the original strap was and at the same time glad to see that someone clearly liked wearing it. The movement finishing was exquisite, but aside from knowing the value, I have to say it didn't wow me on the wrist. Aesthetically, I'd rather have a Lange 1.


----------



## Cincy2

I asked myself this question on ALS uniqueness and collectivity some time ago and chose these. The Pour Le Merite and tourbillon versions were my first choice but the prices were just too far a reach unless I decimated my collection.

Cincy


----------



## whoopdido1980

I have a great interest in purchasing an Annual Calendar in white gold. According to the spreadsheet, Annual Calendar‘s have gone up significantly since they were first released back in 2010. Do you think that’s accurate? Also, I live in Naples, FL and plan to drive over to Miami to purchase my watch from a Lange boutique there. What kind of discount do you think I should shoot for? Thanks.


----------



## CFR

whoopdido1980 said:


> I have a great interest in purchasing an Annual Calendar in white gold. According to the spreadsheet, Annual Calendar's have gone up significantly since they were first released back in 2010. Do you think that's accurate? Also, I live in Naples, FL and plan to drive over to Miami to purchase my watch from a Lange boutique there. What kind of discount do you think I should shoot for? Thanks.


Best of luck with your purchase! I assume you're talking about the Saxonia AC and not the 1815 AC, which was introduced later. The WG Saxonia Annual Calendar is a really nice watch, though it lacks the single-push corrector to advance all calendar functions by 1 days. If you're asking about this spreadsheet, then yes, the prices are accurate. Lots of people thought Lange underpriced the watch when it was first released. I wouldn't expect a Lange boutique to discount these days, but it never hurts to ask!


----------



## whoopdido1980

CFR said:


> Best of luck with your purchase! I assume you're talking about the Saxonia AC and not the 1815 AC, which was introduced later. The WG Saxonia Annual Calendar is a really nice watch, though it lacks the single-push corrector to advance all calendar functions by 1 days. If you're asking about this spreadsheet, then yes, the prices are accurate. Lots of people thought Lange underpriced the watch when it was first released. I wouldn't expect a Lange boutique to discount these days, but it never hurts to ask!


Thanks. Yeah I'm not looking at the 1815. That single-push corrector sounds like a nice feature, but probably not something that's overly important to me. So, do you think that since that watch has gone up about 35% since it first was released I could expect it to continue to increase in value maybe not at that level, but close to it over the next ten years?


----------



## CFR

whoopdido1980 said:


> Thanks. Yeah I'm not looking at the 1815. That single-push corrector sounds like a nice feature, but probably not something that's overly important to me. So, do you think that since that watch has gone up about 35% since it first was released I could expect it to continue to increase in value maybe not at that level, but close to it over the next ten years?


I honestly wouldn't value anyone's answer to that question because there are too many unknowns. As a general rule, I don't base any watch purchases on thoughts about future value. I would've been wrong way too many times, in both directions!


----------



## mudmud

I would say all of the honey gold models.


----------



## Pongster

Any idea if a black dial yellow gold datograph will be reissued soon?


----------

